# Abenir kali



## lordrommel (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## Karambit (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks, great clip! They demonstrate some good speed with excellent atacking lines. I really liked the blade portions %-}


----------



## lordrommel (Mar 31, 2007)

thank you! thats the first time he used that blade  and still he does it with great speed and art. and by the way abenir kali got the influence of kali ilustrisimo and nusantara pencak silat.


----------



## lordrommel (Apr 17, 2007)

heres a new video! fast fast fast!


----------

